# DMCC Employment Contract



## ranjithmnair

Dear All,

Appreciate your help in clarifying some doubts regarding employment contract...i have been offered a Job in JLT which comes under Dubai Multi Commodity center Freezone (DMCC). There is a clause saying thae employee should work with so and so salary and so and so benefits for a period of 3 years, is this common in Freezone area. For some reason if this is breached what would be the consequences ? in the contract doc the consequences are not mentioned. Also what is the common notice period trend there,here they have mentioned notice period as 90 days, which again i believe is too much....Appreciate a quick reply pls.



Thanks a lot in advance...

Ranjith nair


----------



## noisyboy

I think all that you will get are some vague answers considering much of these regulations are grey-zoned. 

In reference to the 3 years, no one will force you to stay for the full 3. You can leave anytime you want with a 30 day notice. What you can lose are benefits MAYBE. However I know that after completing one year you are eligible for end of contract benefits. 

Freezone is good, not much bans going on. But I'm sure someone else will give their 2 cents about this topic.


----------



## ranjithmnair

Thanks for the reply...any more insights on this topics pls....
Another query - Does the designation mentioned in the employer contract has some significance? My role and responsibilities would be that of a Technical consultant, but the one given in the contract document is of "Sales consultant" would this hamper in any way, incase switching the Job to another technical role within the region(UAE)....thanks


----------



## DubaiNewbi

*Freezone employment visa*

Hi Everyone!
I hope all is well with you guys.
I am sorry to distract the thread because i do not know how to create a different thread so i decided to just post a reply here. But actually i have different situation.

I am currently working here in JLT for two months now. My employer has already provided me an employment visa with an issued date of Dec 05, 2012 and valid until Feb 02, 2013.
After that employment visa was issued to me and made my exit in Bahrain they haven't process my medical, emirates id, labour card and stamping yet, until now (dec 29,2012). I also haven't signed any contract from them, neither an offer letter the day i started to work, so i do not know where should i stand and what are my rights.

Now, i am planning to leave the company. Will there be a legal issue that i will break? 
Can i ask them to just cancel my 3-month employment visa? what are the posibilities that it will cause? Will i still get the 1 month grace period to stay here in Dubai after my visa cancellation? 


My employment visa sponsor is DMCC w/c i believe it was submitted to Freezone.

Please, somebody enlighten me. Thank you very much.


----------



## Elphaba

ranjithmnair said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Appreciate your help in clarifying some doubts regarding employment contract...i have been offered a Job in JLT which comes under Dubai Multi Commodity center Freezone (DMCC). There is a clause saying thae employee should work with so and so salary and so and so benefits for a period of 3 years, is this common in Freezone area. For some reason if this is breached what would be the consequences ? in the contract doc the consequences are not mentioned. Also what is the common notice period trend there,here they have mentioned notice period as 90 days, which again i believe is too much....Appreciate a quick reply pls.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance...


If a three year period is quoted it sounds like a limited contract and you can be penalised for leaving before the end of the agreed term. 90 days is what the company is asking, not labour law, and that is usually only the case with senior staff.

Any terms you agree to will be binding, so do not sign a contract that you are unhappy about as you will not get the terms overturned.

The term consultant is used in both so shouldn't be an issue. What matters is the term used on your residency visa.

By the way, do you really think it wise to use your full name on a public forum?


----------



## Qasimdubai1

*Dmcc visa procudere*

Hello dear brother i just want to know i apply my visa in dmcc freezone one week ago, but still i did not get pink paper or any other information , can you please help me for this if some one knows , what will be after this means next producere ? And how much they will take time becuase i have only 12 grace days ,,,,


----------



## lordaragon

ranjithmnair said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Appreciate your help in clarifying some doubts regarding employment contract...i have been offered a Job in JLT which comes under Dubai Multi Commodity center Freezone (DMCC). There is a clause saying thae employee should work with so and so salary and so and so benefits for a period of 3 years, is this common in Freezone area. For some reason if this is breached what would be the consequences ? in the contract doc the consequences are not mentioned. Also what is the common notice period trend there,here they have mentioned notice period as 90 days, which again i believe is too much....Appreciate a quick reply pls.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance...
> 
> Ranjith nair


Could you check the contract again? Does it mention "three years maximum"? This is a standard DMCC template contract, which as far as I know, Companies cannot modify. They can only fill in certain fields... And yes, three years is the maximum permitted contract duration in free zones. 

90 days notice period is standard, with most jobs. 

As far as I know, the profession on your contract is what gets listed on your passport as well. The only difference in being in a "Sales" category is it makes it hard for your to get travel visas to other GCC countries (according to my HR)


----------



## lordaragon

Qasimdubai1 said:


> Hello dear brother i just want to know i apply my visa in dmcc freezone one week ago, but still i did not get pink paper or any other information , can you please help me for this if some one knows , what will be after this means next producere ? And how much they will take time becuase i have only 12 grace days ,,,,


DMCC does not have a dedicated immigration office within, and their applications are processed by the TECOM office, and then to the DNRD. I've been told of several cases where there is a delay in getting the application through to DNRD

So, the wait in your case is not unusual - wait for few more days, and keep checking with your HR / PRO. 

Cheers,


----------



## fadeenaeem

*expiration of contract*

Dear All,

I am working with a company which is register under DMCC for last 21 months, my notice period is 90 days and I want to know if I don't want to renew my contract so in that case I have to give 90 days notice or one month notice is enough ?? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## lordaragon

fadeenaeem said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am working with a company which is register under DMCC for last 21 months, my notice period is 90 days and I want to know if I don't want to renew my contract so in that case I have to give 90 days notice or one month notice is enough ??
> 
> Thanks in advance


If your notice period is stated 90 days, then you MUST give a 90 day notice. Unless you could check with your employer if they could give a waiver..


----------



## vaibhav1984

Dear All,

I have got lot of doubts regrading cancellation of my working visa with a free zone company (in JLT)

1. What is the process of cancelling employment visa in free zone (JLT- DMCC)
2. How much will the authorities will take in cancelling visa?
3. What is the grace period?
4. My wife in on my sponsorship, so how would I cancel her visa?
5. If she has gone out of country or to her home country, then what is the process of cancelling her visa?
6. Do I have to pay something in cancelling my wife's visa?
7. Can I leave the country after cancellation of my visa?


----------



## anups_123

Hi all
I am new to this forum and need the suggestion about my employment visa. 

1. I got job offer with 27500 AED per month in DMCC area, first of all how is this offer for staying with wife and one year old kid.

2. My company told me DMCC has forwarded by papers to DNRD on 8th april 14 and now no information is with them. Can any body tell me approximate time for all processing from now as I have to resign from my present company and time is less.

Regards


----------



## taher ali

Hi all I am new to this forum and need the suggestion about my employment visa. 
I am working in dmcc JLT sence 6 months now I want to change my job if I will resigned is there any ban on me..? Please help me

Thank you


----------

